# Boot Fitting Problem



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, insoles will almost always help a boot feel better in my experience. Get a pair of superfeet, depending on the shape of your foot, they have many different choices. I use the orange ones.

I am not sure if the Ivy is heat moldable, I think it is. If so, you should definitely heat mold them. Take them to a good shop and have someone familiar with boots help you with the heat molding, and the insoles. You could even find a boot fitter in your area.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It's common for new boots to cause these types of problems...I too recommend upgraded insoles, and wear them around your house more, it'll take some time for your feet to adjust to them. I usually count on 10 good, long days of riding before my new boots are comfortable.


----------



## bee28kay (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks for the advice! im going to get some insoles and try that out. i just called sport chalet and they do heat molding but i have a(possibly stupid) question about that: do i heat mold them with the old insoles or should i get the new ones first? i dont really know how the whole heat molding process works in full detail, just that they heat the boots up and then i put my feet in them so they mold to them


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I would get the new insoles first. Then heat mold them with the insoles in the boots.

When I heat mold my boots, I make sure and wear the socks that I ride in. Some places will advise against this apparently, but I think it makes the most sense.

When the mold them, they will heat them up, (takes about 10-15 minutes), have you put them on and lace them up tight, then they have you stand with your toes on something, sometimes a 2x4 or something similar for about 15-20 minutes. Then you are done.

Extremo is right, you will probably hate the superfeet at first. They aren't designed to be squishy comfy. They are designed to provide support. I bought a few pairs so that I could outfit my shoes with them as well. Now I am hooked. At first though, the transition was difficult, My feet were a little sore for about 2 weeks.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Had you tried the Ivys before? Is it possible that you cinched them up too tightly? Were your toes hurting because they were slamming against the inside of the boot or because they were cold?

My feet cramp badly when my boots are too big. 

Selfish question: How did you like the Pandora?


----------



## bee28kay (Oct 3, 2010)

no, it was the first time i actually rode with them..my toes were up against the boot, but not cause they were moving back and forth. i think they are a little bit crammed when i stand up straight but fit fine when i bend my knees so it was probably more from walking around then riding. but i tried to loosen them in the top part and it did help a tad. i definately dont think i could fit my foot into a smaller smaller size

the pandora was really fun! Im going to be honest though and tell you that I dont really have much justification because its the only board ive really paid attention to since the others were all rentals. its pretty soft and since its the beginning of the season, im not sure if it was cause im getting reacquainted with the motions of the sport or if the board doesnt handle chop so well. i could get up to speed but i think i was just getting nervous over some bumps in the path and had to speed check myself. i hope thats the case because i think it should be a really excellent board. it was super easy to initiate turns and didnt slip when i hit icy patches at the end of the day. but yeah, i dont know quite yet how good it is at charging =/ in the back of my head im afraid i should have gotten the 147 instead of the 143 but theres nothing i can do hah


----------



## bee28kay (Oct 3, 2010)

i wanted to update this thread because I finally got the superfeet, im taking them out tomorrow for the first time so i am currently trying to get my feet used to them

anyway, i tried to take my boots over to get them heat molded but the worker asked me how long ive had them (about 2 months but only worn them once) and he said that they dont need to be heat molded, theyll do it on their own. i was a little offended because i know itll do it on its own, but i dont ride THAT frequently and want them molded now. i went to sports chalet and is this guy just a dick? 

one of my boots is a little on the bigger side, but the other is borderline crunching my toes so im walking around with a makeshift toecap (anyone have good suggestions for what to use?) and an extra sock in that one, but is there a way to form the "bigger" one more formed to my foot?


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

If you want them molded wtf go do it and who cares what the lazy ass says...


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Touching means lightly touching, brushed up against it like you would touch a woman.

Crammed aka boots too small means a half full coke can balaned on your foot.


----------

